# Walsh Turned Down Nate Robinson/Jefferies For Kenny Thomas Trade



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Kings tried to get Nate Robinson from the Knicks and offered to take Jared Jeffries' contract as incentive. The Knicks would have taken back Kenny Thomas' deal, which expires in 2010. So the Knicks could have saved $6.8M off the cap in 2010-11. But in the end, as close as this one came to happening, Donnie Walsh turned it down.
> 
> Robinson stays, which should keep fans happy.


http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/

Good job, because if that would have went down, I would have been disgusted.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I wouldn't have liked the trade, though I certainly would have seen why they would have done it.

The real question is why did Sacramento offer this trade? Sacramento is a team in dire need of rebuilding and they need to tool around Kevin Martin in some way, yet they just added Andres Nocioni's horrible contract and now they want to add Jared Jeffries'? Geoff Petrie is losing his mind and he really needs to be fired.

Walsh should have tried to see if they'd throw Bobby Jackson's contract for Eddy Curry's, even if it meant swapping David Lee for Robinson (I'd rather have Robinson anyway). If that were the case, Walsh would basically have to do it.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> I wouldn't have liked the trade, though I certainly would have seen why they would have done it.
> 
> The real question is why did Sacramento offer this trade? *Sacramento is a team in dire need of rebuilding and they need to tool around Kevin Martin in some way, yet they just added Andres Nocioni's horrible contract and now they want to add Jared Jeffries'? * Geoff Petrie is losing his mind and he really needs to be fired.
> 
> Walsh should have tried to see if they'd throw Bobby Jackson's contract for Eddy Curry's, even if it meant swapping David Lee for Robinson (I'd rather have Robinson anyway). If that were the case, Walsh would basically have to do it.


I got to say that the Kings taking on Andres Niconci was definitely unusual but they did happen to save a significant amount of change by making the deal. Should they care to move Noiconi, they should definitely have more than a few suitors to swap him for expiring contracts; weren't the Celtics interested in exchanging him for financial fodder?

As far as them being interested in Jefferies, your guess is as good as mine. There was some rumors a season and a half ago that had suggested Kevin Martin and Jefferies were good friends. That may have a role in their interest, not to mention Jefferies' versatility on the defensive end. Kenny Thomas gets no burn with them and I think they'd prefer to get some bang for their buck but not without another incentive in the deal. Personally, I felt like the Knicks should have paired Marbury with Jefferies and sent them both to Sacramento. That would have allowed the Kings to immediately free $20 million off their cap (not to mention luxury tax) in exchanging for the extra year of Jefferies' contract.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Bump. Guess they really should have done this huh? It would still work, but the Kings would have to throw in Ime Udoka and Sean May.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hm, good bump.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hmmm I would have done this trade when this thread was created ages ago. It was obivious last year that Dantoni does not like Nate so they might not re-sign him, plus we dump Jefferies. We get rid of two players who look like they are not in our 2010 plan and save money.

Also had walsh done this maybe he would of went of and spent money on Sessions.( although sessions isnt having his best year, could be due to only playing 20 min a game now due t Jonny flynn.)


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Bump. Guess they really should have done this huh? It would still work, but the Kings would have to throw in Ime Udoka and Sean May.


The Kings have a great deal of money and resources invested in their PG's; (1) Tryeke Evans, (2) Beno Udrih and (3) Sergio Rodriquez. Maybe we could expand the deal to include Rodriquez and Udoka; I think May's useless to us. Jared Jefferies and Nate Robinson for Sergio, Udoka and Kenny Thomas works like a charm.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Hmmm I would have done this trade when this thread was created ages ago. It was obivious last year that Dantoni does not like Nate so they might not re-sign him, plus we dump Jefferies. We get rid of two players who look like they are not in our 2010 plan and save money.
> 
> Also had walsh done this maybe he would of went of and spent money on Sessions.( although sessions isnt having his best year, could be due to only playing 20 min a game now due t Jonny flynn.)


In retrospect, I felt like I would have done the trade as well (provided a few kinks be worked out) but I feel like all in all that perspective is a bit biased regardless. Nate was a big part of our team last year and it seemed like his game was coming around. To give him up for more money to simply have a shot at a big name free agent (especially after missing out on the top tier players in the draft to build this team) seemed a bit unnecessary. If I knew Walsh didn't figure Robinson would be a big part of our plans though, I would have been on board.

In either case, maybe we could move Jared Jefferies for Ramon Sessions. Sessions is sucking it up with the Wolves and it appears they need a perimeter defender more than they could use an orchestrator.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No way the Kings do this. When Martin gets back, they'll have their nice little rotation of...

Tyreke Evans...Beno Udrih
Kevin Martin...Donte Greene
Andres Nocioni...Omri Casspi

When Garcia is back, that's even deeper. They no longer have a need for a guy like Nate.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> No way the Kings do this. When Martin gets back, they'll have their nice little rotation of...
> 
> Tyreke Evans...Beno Udrih
> Kevin Martin...Donte Greene
> ...


It looks like the Sacremento Kings has started this season off to a great rebuiding process they were 8-8 this season untill the return of Kevin Martin 30 points a game which lead the team to a 9-14 record.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> In either case, maybe we could move Jared Jefferies for Ramon Sessions. Sessions is sucking it up with the Wolves and it appears they need a perimeter defender more than they could use an orchestrator.


Mark Blount+Cardinal+Sessions for Darko+Nate Robinson+Jeffries makes sense for both teams. Both Mark and Darko are expiring bigs who aren't being used in their actual teams. Cardinal is there just to make salaries work.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Zuca said:


> Mark Blount+Cardinal+Sessions for Darko+Nate Robinson+Jeffries makes sense for both teams. Both Mark and Darko are expiring bigs who aren't being used in their actual teams. Cardinal is there just to make salaries work.



I was actually thinking about a deal along those lines. Agreed, it makes sense for both teams.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> No way the Kings do this. When Martin gets back, they'll have their nice little rotation of...
> 
> Tyreke Evans...Beno Udrih
> Kevin Martin...Donte Greene
> ...


From what I recall, Nocioni plays a little 4 more often than not, which opens up time for Jared Jefferies and Nate Robinson could take the place of Sergio Rodriquez's spot, shifting Tyreke Evans to the 3 spot.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> From what I recall, Nocioni plays a little 4 more often than not, which opens up time for Jared Jefferies and Nate Robinson could take the place of Sergio Rodriquez's spot, shifting Tyreke Evans to the 3 spot.


If the trade were to go through, Nocioni would likely be relegated to the bench creating a lineup of Robinson, Evans, Martin, Thompson, Hawes

Robinson/Udrih/Rodriguez
Evans/Mason
Martin/Greene/Casspi
Thompson/Nocioni/Brockman
Hawes/Jeffries


----------

